# Sea Shells Mbuna Tank



## lawdog68 (Oct 28, 2019)

Hello All,
I am in the process of setting up a 75 gal Mbuna tank (fishes cycle). I found some old sea shells & shark teeth that where brought home from a beach in NC a few years ago (at least 6 or more years). I believe these would be a great addition to my tank with the sandy bottom and rock caves. Would it be wise to add? if so how can I prepare? Any advise would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

What type of sea shells? Pics would be helpful.

Some type of shells have cavities that can make it difficult for fish to escape from.


----------



## lawdog68 (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks!

I would not use the ones that Mbuna can swim into as they may get stuck. Not sure on the urchin sea shell.

Just rinse the shells off with tap water before using them, I don't foresee any problems with using them. Maybe avoid any pieces or teeth that are small enough for the fish to pick up in their mouth thinking it is food.

Shells are not a normal thing you see in Mbuna tanks but the decorating is always up to the fish keeper so decorate as you want.


----------

